# fair enough



## moofett

Salut,
 j'ai beau me creuser la tete je ne trouve pas une traduction francaise satisfaisante pour l'expression "fair enough" est ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée ?
 merci d'avance


----------



## Kelly B

My Oxford Hachette suggests "bon d'accord."
A mon avis c'est (l'expression anglais est) ce qu'on dit pour signaler qu'on est en accord avec un arrangement, ce n'est pas forcement une question de justice ou d'impartialité. On en est satisfait.


----------



## nicolaspayette

Ça dépend du contexte.  Selon le niveau de langage, ça peut aller de "Voilà qui est juste!" à "Ça me va."...


----------



## Aupick

Il faut ajouter à ce que dit Kelly B que 'fair enough' signale son accord, mais sans enthousiasme. 'Je n'ai pas d'objection' plutôt que 'cette idée m'intéresse'.


----------



## Gil

Si on a le choix du contexte, c'est facile:
Her complexion is fair enough.
Elle a le teint assez clair.


----------



## Nath0811

J'aime bien "je n'ai pas d'objection" proposé par Aupick. Je n'y aurais pas pensé, et ça me semble être le plus proche. "Ca me paraît juste", ou "Ca me semble raisonnable" aussi - ça dépend du contexte.


----------



## Cath.S.

Admettons...


----------



## Archy

Bonjour tous.        According to my comprehensive French/English dictionary, the answer is simply "d'accord!" or "tres bien!"
Merci.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Also :
normal ! ( pour exprimer qu'on trouve qqch juste, équitable )


----------



## river

C'est bien normal!


----------



## LV4-26

_Bon d'accord_
_Je veux bien_

Je souscris à peu près à toutes les traductions proposées. Je pense qu'ici, c'est beaucoup plus l'intonation qui véhiculera le sens recherché.


----------



## Miju

Cette expression s'utilise, entre autres, pour exprimer son approbation dans le cadre d'un compromis qui vient d'etre fait.


----------



## MrFrench

Moral : The context, as GIL hints, is rather important.
While I'm impressed by most of the suggestions (I rather liked *egeule*'s "Admettons") the context can always play tricks. 
Alors, jouons.. -> "juste assez" ?
Huh ?!? 
"But Daddy, that's not *fair*!" "*Enough *of your protests, young lady. Off to bed!"


----------



## david314

I just saw our phrase translated as: *Ca tient debout.*

Here's the dialogue:

A. Why do you do that?
B. Because sometimes it helps people.
A. *Fair enough.*


----------



## viera

Ma préférence va à "admettons" (proposé par égueule), avec sa nuance de concession, de manque d'enthousiasme.  C'est ce qu'on répond lorsqu'on ne trouve pas d'objection valable, même si au fond on n'est pas vraiment d'accord.


----------



## wildan1

_Mais bon..._

_"Fair enough" _seems to me more typical of BE. 
In AE we might say _OK, if that's the way you want it _OR_ Well, whatever..._


----------



## LV4-26

Once again, I think this is typically the kind of phrase that will be translated one way or another depending on the context.
_Admettons_ is fine in some contexts.
I think "_normal_" would work in most.
_Ça tient debout_ is not bad but I would much prefer _ça se défend_.


My son is 16 now. There are things he wants to keep secret and I think that's *fair enough.*

[...] et ça me paraît *normal */ Et je trouve ça normal.


_"I gave the clothes you didn't want to Helen".
"Fair enough"._
"J'ai donné les vêtements dont tu ne voulais pas à Hélène
- Normal."


----------



## Parigigi

"Soit".
"Marché conclu".
"Tope-là."
"Je te l'accorde".


----------



## inkto

je propose.
Soit!
pas de problèmes.
Pourquoi pas. 
Certes.


----------



## david314

viera said:


> Ma préférence va à "admettons" (proposé par égueule), avec sa nuance de concession, de manque d'enthousiasme.  C'est ce qu'on répond lorsqu'on ne trouve pas d'objection valable, même si au fond on n'est pas vraiment d'accord.


  I find the above explanation to be very sound.


----------



## Eef's

Fair enough: 

-Pourquoi tu fais ça?
-Parce que ça peut en aider d'autres.
- Ok / Ca tient la route / Ca marche


----------



## saint saens

"J'en conviens".


----------



## Wretch

"And *fair enough*, compost bins and hemp trousers aren't exactly sexy"

Dans cette phrase, après avoir regardé vos suggestions, et intuitivement, je le sens comme :
-Mais bon, accordons le [...]
-Mais bon, il faut admettre [...]
-Mais bon, il faut avouer [...]

qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## pr6

faute de mieux ?


----------



## Quaeitur

> -Mais bon, accordons le [...]
> -Mais bon, il faut admettre [...]
> -Mais bon, il faut avouer [...]





pr6 said:


> faute de mieux ?


----------



## Nicops

"Ca marche" is fair enough ;-). Sinon je dirais "c'est régulier". Ou plus familier "c'est réglo".


----------



## pr6

Nicops said:


> "Ca marche" is fair enough ;-). Sinon je dirais "c'est régulier". Ou plus familier "c'est réglo".



"c'est régulier". ne se dit jamais en français parlé!
"c'est réglo". sonne comme un constat définitif après analyse de la situation

La traduction "réflexion faite" ou "à la réflexion" en français peut-être un peu "écrire" vous semble-t'elle juste?


----------



## Nicops

pr6 said:


> "c'est régulier". ne se dit jamais en français parlé!



Bien sur que si !
En tout cas je trouve que "sonne comme un constat définitf après analyse de la situation" colle très bien à "fair enough". A l'idée que je m'en fait du moins.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

*Whatever* is very modern and not just American. It must be in context.
*"I'm going to do the opposite."      "Whatever..."   =     "Fair enough. Go ahead and do it."* and with a really scornful teenager intonation !!!
*"I don't think you ought to do that."     "Whatever ...."*    I don't think *Fair enough *works here.
*"You must do what you think best."      "Whatever ...."*
With both *Fair enough *and *Whatever ...  *the intonation and relationship between the 2 speakers are absolutely crucial.
And I think teenagers can use *Whatever .... *in any situation !!!!

guillaume


----------



## jujuly

david314 said:


> I just saw our phrase translated as: *Ca tient debout.*
> 
> Here's the dialogue:
> 
> A. Why do you do that?
> B. Because sometimes it helps people.
> A. *Fair enough.*




Ou encore, dans ce contexte : *ça se tient.*


----------

